# 11/2/12 buck



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Took this 8 pt on 11/2/12 in an urban area. He came in on the trail of a mature doe and her two yearlings. He was interested, but not chasing or harassing them. Not the biggest, but a mature buck nonetheless. Anyone in the Cleveland area do skull mounts? I would do it but I don't have he equipment. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work Jon! He has a frame like Mark's last year. Very pretty deer.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

definitely a brute, prolly the dominant buck in the area! nice work!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I had Todd Clement out of LaGrange 440 225 8637 do one for me a few years ago, he uses the Beetles to remove all the meat then whitens the skull, I was very happy with his work.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Those women will always get ya in trouble... Nice buck!


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

check out splashed hydrographics great work


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job Jon. Hopefully I can stick one this weekend


----------

